

Iranian-American woman says Apple refused to sell her an iPad - pwg
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/iranian-american-woman-says-apple-refused-sell-her-002456511.html

======
waffle_ss
Well at least in the girl's case, the store employee seemed to have been
correct in denying her the sale due to the fact that she planned on actually
sending it overseas to her cousin in Iran according to the original [WSBTV
report][1]:

 _The iPad was to be a gift for her cousin who lives in Iran._

[1]: [http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/customer-apple-store-
de...](http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/customer-apple-store-denied-me-
ipad-speaking-farsi/nPY4p/)

------
tzs
Already discussed 5 days ago, with plenty of comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4133396>

------
heretoo
It's so easy to forget that a country is made of individuals that aren't part
of the stupid wars between governments.

